# Sugar Loaf Resort, Cedar, Michigan



## Gloria & Paul (Nov 16, 2005)

Has anyone ever stayed at Sugar Loaf Resort in Cedar, Michigan?  Can you give me a review?


----------



## CharlesS (Nov 17, 2005)

We stayed at Sugar Loaf two summers ago.  I hesitate to call it a resort, at least in the summer time.  There are no activities and few if any on-site employees. I think the units are either wholely owned or partial shares.  It is adjacent to (or has) an air strip.  

There is a big golf course.  They do have an outdoor pool.  There was a rundown play area for small children.

The unit itself was OK.  My wife said it wasn't as clean as she expects to find at a resort.  The drinking glasses were a colletion of a variety of styles.  We went to Wal-Mart and bought a set of cheap glasses to last the week and left them there.  The carpet crunched when you walked on it as if the carpet pad was of some cheap synthetic fiber that was getting brittle.

There is a hotel adjacent to the units (or on-site) which is not used in the summer.  I assume it is used in the winter for skiing.  (The unit did have an outside area where you could store skis.)  The landscaping was not kept up by the hotel and it had an abandoned look to it.  (The landscaping around the units was kept up.)

On the plus side, it is in a pretty area close to Lake Michigan and not too far from Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore which is (if you excuse the expression) awesome.  There are a number of wineries in the area and lighthouses.  It is also close to Empire, home of the "Green Flash Society".

Would I return to Sugar Loaf?  Only if I really wanted to revisit the area.  To me it was just a place to sleep and eat.  I would try any other place first.  I am not sure my wife would want to return.  It certainly was one of the poorest places we have ever stayed at.

(I should add that we have also stayed at a "resort" in Door County Wisconsin in which the units are either totally owned by an individual or a few.  It also did not have any activities, etc.  But I would return in a minute just to stay in the unit.  I could bring a few books and be very happy even if it rained all week (well maybe somewhat happy).

Charles



			
				Gloria & Paul said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever stayed at Sugar Loaf Resort in Cedar, Michigan?  Can you give me a review?


----------

